# What do you like about Android?



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

*What do you like best about Android?*​
The openess 423.53%The wide variety of phones. 211.76%A BUNCH of different customizable areas. 317.65%EVERYTHING!!741.18%


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to start my first thread on Rootz to see what everyone thinks is the best part about the greatest OS in the world! Personally, I love everything  especially the dev support for the Thunderbolt, since HTC basically gave up on this phone..


----------



## jimmithy (Sep 16, 2011)

My favorite thing about Android is being able to tweak and customize everything. Being limitless.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

"jimmithy said:


> My favorite thing about Android is being able to tweak and customize everything. Being limitless.
> 
> Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


This, except on my bionic lmao

Sent from my Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------

